# Why are minis so hard to find?



## KellyLS (12 mo ago)

Hello everyone, I am looking at poodle breeders in the mid-atlantic and northeastern states and I am finding that it is WAY easier to find standards than minis. I have not completely decided yet whether I want a mini or standard, but I feel like there is much more selection of standards available. I am just curious why so few breeders choose to breed minis?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're not having luck in your search. Have you tried Gloria at Tintlet in western NC?


----------



## KellyLS (12 mo ago)

Liz said:


> Sorry to hear you're not having luck in your search. Have you tried Gloria at Tintlet in western NC?


No I have not looked that far, I live in NY so that would be quite a drive and I don't want to have to fly the dog. I will keep it in mind,though, if I can't find anything closer. Thank you!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

There are several breeders of minis in Minnesota - I don't know if it's something to do with our state's name. I have no trouble finding my mini - he's always either on me or underfoot!!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

For years it has been the case that there are far fewer people breeding minis than standards. If you are looking for a mini and live in/near North Carolina you should contact Richard Bohannon - Aery miniature poodles. Just google it for more information.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Standard poodles average the largest litters. That could be part of it.

Have you checked out this thread?









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





I think you have quite a few options on the east coast.


----------



## KellyLS (12 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Standard poodles average the largest litters. That could be part of it.
> 
> Have you checked out this thread?
> 
> ...


I emailed the breeder referral person at PCA and she gave me several names for standards but she just said that I would have to go pretty far for mini's. I will take a closer look at this list too. Thank you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sadly there are less minipoo breeders. Many people who don't want a standard want a small dog - so toys are more popular. The average person is unaware there is a miniature size between a spoo and a tpoo. I'm constantly asked if my minipoos are standards by people who are confused by their size.

Minipoos have far less puppies in a litter than a standard, more similar in to that of tpoos. They definitely are rarer.

There are several good breeders in NY state that some members of PF have gotten dogs from. I would contact your local poodle club for references. New York - The Poodle Club of America The breeders who are breeding for conformation tend to know each other - and they will know who is planning to breed etc.

I have one minipoo from Richard Bohannon - Aery and one from Joannie Clas of Clas Haus in Thurmont, MD. Another breeder to consider is Songbird in Connecticut.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Eriand in Long island breeds minis.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Light N Lively miniature poodles - located on Staten Island


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Just gotta say the rock-solid recs and comments about breeders on PF make my heart sing. Ya'll do it right - for the folks looking for well-bred poodles, and for the breeders who are working so hard to do the breed right.

👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## LynnB739 (Jun 28, 2021)

I got my Sophie from one of the breeders on the breeder list mentioned above. I had a lot of difficulty finding anyone local. I called all of the breeders on the William Penn Poodle Club list. No one had any puppies available and one of the breeders, a very nice older lady, had just lost a whole litter due to the mom having pyometra.  I "met" a lot of really nice, interesting people during my search, but it took a lot of time. I ended up broadening my search and had my Sophie flown to me with a pet nanny. My sister brought home a mini yesterday from the same breeder. She had to wait a while, but it was worth it. I wish you luck in your search. I would second the recommendations for the breeder list on this site. It's what led me to Sophie's breeder and I was very happy and comfortable with the care and practices followed by my breeder. Good luck. 🍀


----------



## eatmyrainbow (Sep 5, 2020)

KellyLS said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking at poodle breeders in the mid-atlantic and northeastern states and I am finding that it is WAY easier to find standards than minis. I have not completely decided yet whether I want a mini or standard, but I feel like there is much more selection of standards available. I am just curious why so few breeders choose to breed minis?


I recently got a mini from NY and have a list of the reputable breeders if you would be interested I can share.


----------



## princess83 (Jul 21, 2018)

I don't have any experience with this breeder but Williams pen poodle in Pennsylvania listed minis in November. They are listed on the AKC site.


----------



## KellyLS (12 mo ago)

eatmyrainbow said:


> I recently got a mini from NY and have a list of the reputable breeders if you would be interested I can share.


That would be wonderful, thank you!


----------



## eatmyrainbow (Sep 5, 2020)

KellyLS said:


> That would be wonderful, thank you!


Below is the spreadsheet I made lol. I ended up getting my mini from C Brook.


----------



## KellyLS (12 mo ago)

eatmyrainbow said:


> Below is the spreadsheet I made lol. I ended up getting my mini from C Brook.
> View attachment 487272


Oh wow, that's a great idea, very organized! Thanks very much. 😊


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I can report that Murrmaid was charging $3,500 in December 2020.


----------



## KellyLS (12 mo ago)

a2girl said:


> I can report that Murrmaid was charging $3,500 in December 2020.


Woah! Thanks for letting me know, that seems a bit much


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I will also add that in the fall of 2020, Eriand wanted me to send a deposit based on her plan to breed a couple of months later---she wasn't even sure of the pairing. That was too open-ended for me and my "interview" with her was not very good either so I didn't pursue it.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Wow those prices are high! Three years ago $2500 was the average I found. But all prices went up due to covid so I'm not terribly surprised. I have met two Light N Lively dogs that were both very nice. A member of the forum has one that competes in agility. Two forum members have experience with Eriand and have been very pleased. I do not know anything of the other listed breeders.

I'm not really sure why miniatures aren't more popular. A lot of people don't know they exist. A lot of byb "miniatures" are just out of standard toys. They get a bad reputation because these poorly bred off-standard dogs often have poor temperaments. They do have smaller litters but so do toys.


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

Prices for minis are crazy. We paid $2500 CAD in March/2020 And that was the average price in Southern Ontario. Covid has really affected prices I guess.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I flew from NY to New Orleans to pick up Louie - did not regret that (but of course this was pre-pandemic). Flying back was super easy since he was trained to be in the carrier and did not make a peep the entire time. I paid $1500 for him and would recommend the breeder - she was very nice to deal with and her dogs lovely. She is a small hobby breeder who does meticulous health testing and has top Show Poodles supported by some of the larger and more established breeders - in other words perfect! She breeds both Standards and Minis and has about one litter of each per year. They are raised at home with children. The kennel's name is Jalyn Poodles.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Liz said:


> Sorry to hear you're not having luck in your search. Have you tried Gloria at Tintlet in western NC?


I also support the suggestion of Gloria Ogdahl's Tintlet poodles. She breeds both standards and minis. She is past president of the United Poodle Association, UKC's breed club (provisional at this point) for all sizes of poodles, both solid and multi-color--no merle or doodle breeding is permitted by members. Members must also health test all breeding dogs. Visit the website at United Poodle Association. Members may list their kennel names and links after they have been members for a specified period. (I don't know how long--I don't have a kennel name.)


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow, prices have gone up! I paid 2500 three years ago for Gracie. She’s from Light n Lively and I am very pleased. A few pics just because.


----------



## Dog2get (9 mo ago)

eatmyrainbow said:


> I recently got a mini from NY and have a list of the reputable breeders if you would be interested I can share.


Could you please send me the list you have? I'm looking for a mini poodle from NY


----------



## eatmyrainbow (Sep 5, 2020)

Dog2get said:


> Could you please send me the list you have? I'm looking for a mini poodle from NY


It's below


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Some other sources are

PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America 

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

You might want to see if any of the information on the spread sheet has changed. I just got a pup from Eriand and paid a little less and didn't wait 6 months. But we were repeat customers so maybe that was taken into consideration. In any case, I found in my search sometimes catching someone at the right moment made a difference.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Don't overlook the members of UKC's breed club for all poodles, the United Poodle Association (I'm the current treasurer). We just were notified that we're no longer a provisional club but a fully approved breed club. We represent all colors (solid and multi) and all sizes of poodles.

Members in good standing and after a waiting period upon joining, can be listed as breeders in the Members area. All must agree to recommended health testing and must agree not to breed doodles or to sell to doodle breeders. 









Members


Visit the post for more.




unitedpoodleassociation.org





In UKC, poodles compete in performance as Standard, Mini, or Toy, regardless of color or pattern. However, in conformation, solid color and multi-color poodles are judged as if two different breeds within the Gun Dog group.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Piper Bear said:


> Prices for minis are crazy. We paid $2500 CAD in March/2020 And that was the average price in Southern Ontario. Covid has really affected prices I guess.


$2500 has been the going price for well-bred, health-tested purebred dogs of most breeds for many years - going back to the 1980s!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

To fill in the last blank on the chart, I was quoted $3,500 in November 2020 by Murrmaid Poodles in PA. I think she has added toy poodles to her breeding program and also has been breeding Lagatto Romagnolos.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I bought Louie 4 years ago from Jalyn in New Orleans (actually Baton, Rouge Louisiana). She was lovely to deal with and clearly loves her Poodles. She breeds mainly Standard but also a litter or so of Minis every year or so. She is a small hobby breeder with the Poodles raised underfoot with kids around (that was important to me) - mine was born on Mardi Gras with a gaggle of little girls having a party at the house! I paid $1500 4 years ago but I imagine prices have gone up. What I really liked about her is that she is a small breeder but is supported by the very biggest names in the Mini Poodle world. Yesterday I was looking at the Poodle standings in the Canine Chronicles and 3 of Louie's relations feature in the top 15. Also of course she does all the health testings and will readily share the paper work.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Forgot the add I am also in NY and flew to New Orleans for pick up and right back - and it was the best thing I ever did...so maybe that will help you to expand your search.


----------

